# Studio lighting setup, product photography, tough products



## erinmackenzie (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi!

I photograph bedding products, usually mattress, toppers, and pillows. The company I work for is building a small photo studio so we can take our images up a notch in terms of detail and quality. 

Size of studio: Roughly 20x15 Ft with one large window in the corner (see attached drawing)

Usually the photographs are cropped very close to the mattress, and the detail of the fabric is pretty important. Sometimes we include the bed frame and a side table in the shot. 

I don't know which lighting equipment to buy...People have recommended all different things. I have been considering powerful fluorescent daylight balanced lights with an additional powerful accent light. Links below:


Impact Octacool-9 Fluorescent 2 Light Kit with Octabox IMOC9SB2J

Impact VA902 Fluorescent Cool Light One Fixture Kit VA902-KI B&H


However I am not sure that these lights are going to be powerful enough...I could buy hot lights but since the studio is in a factory it could be a safety hazard. 

I'm wondering if you could provide me with a solid recommendation. I also have the option of building in some lights from the ceiling also...

Thank you so much for your help!

-Erin


----------



## Derrel (Dec 13, 2013)

For still (non-moving) studio subjects, your "power" comes from your ISO and your shutter duration. You do not need "powerful" continuous lights if you have a tripod that can hold the camera steady for 1 to 15 seconds...you have as much "power" as you need, based on the length of time the shutter is allowed to stay open. Your depth of field comes from your distance, focus point, and f/stop in use.


----------



## erinmackenzie (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks Derrel! I do have a tripod so I can take long exposures. What would you recommend for lighting equipment?


----------



## Derrel (Dec 13, 2013)

Actually, those two octaboxes with the 9./5 foot stands, and the multi-bulb flouro lights with the parabolic reflector option looks decent. You have several options as to how to outfit the octaboxes, and you ALSO have the option of using one, or both, of the light fixtures with its reflector. I would suggest maybe making a large "V-flat" out of six large sheets of poster board, painted black on one side.  Google V-flat, you'll see what one is. Maybe make two of them.

You should be able to do a lot with some practice. Luckily, bedding doesn't have a lot of specular highlight control issues like metal or glassware products do.


----------

